# Avisos e Alertas - IPMA/ANEPC - 2022



## Gilmet (1 Abr 2022 às 00:01)

*Avisos e Alertas oficiais*

Leia com atenção as condições de utilização do fórum.
A participação neste tópico, além das condições gerais, está sujeita a condições específicas.

Use este tópico apenas para colocar avisos e alertas de entidades oficiais, como a Proteção Civil, IPMA, etc.
Não comente nem debata neste tópico determinado aviso ou alerta, faça-o nos tópicos de previsões ou outros.

*Links úteis:*
http://www.ipma.pt/
http://www.prociv.pt/


----------



## StormRic (3 Abr 2022 às 00:16)

Três tipos de avisos diferentes para três regiões distintas:

Continuação do aviso de "*persistência de valores baixos da temperatura mínima*", para três distritos da RINC: *Vila Real, Bragança e Guarda*






*Precipitação por vezes forte* em todo o *arquipélago da Madeira*, a começar hoje, *dia 3, às 12:00 utc*





Aviso de "*ondas de sueste de 2 a 3 metros na costa su*l" do distrito de *Faro*, a partir da *madrugada (01h00) de segunda-feira dia 4*





Todos os aviso emitidos às 18:11 utc de Sábado dia 2.


----------



## StormRic (3 Abr 2022 às 15:29)

Elevado o aviso de precipitação na costa sul e zonas montanhosas da ilha da Madeira para laranja, hoje às 9:17utc


----------



## StormRic (17 Abr 2022 às 20:01)

Aviso de "*Vento forte* do quadrante norte, temporariamente com rajadas da ordem de *70 km/h no litoral*, podendo atingir *80 km/h no dia 19*."
Emitido hoje às 18:22utc.

São abrangidos todos os distritos do Continente com litoral ocidental:


----------



## StormRic (18 Abr 2022 às 15:15)

Actualização dos Avisos às 10:38utc

O aviso de vento é antecipado para as 15:00 e no Distrito de Lisboa até antes.
Emmitido também para a costa norte e sul da Ilha da Madeira


----------



## algarvio1980 (5 Jul 2022 às 21:34)

Temperaturas elevadas: Direção-Geral da Saúde emite 11 recomendações​A Direção-Geral da Saúde emitiu 11 recomendações face à previsão do aumento das temperaturas nos próximos dias. São esperados mais de 40º Celsius em várias localidades do país a partir de amanhã.

O Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera prevê um aumento gradual de temperatura nos próximos dias, podendo as temperaturas máximas atingir os 41°C em algumas zonas do país. Em dias de temperaturas elevadas, a Direção-Geral da Saúde recomendou esta terça-feira a adoção de medidas de proteção adicionais:

Procurar ambientes frescos e arejados ou climatizados;
Aumentar a ingestão de água ou de sumos de fruta natural sem açúcar e evitar o consumo de bebidas alcoólicas;
Evitar a exposição direta ao sol, principalmente entre as 11 e as 17 horas. Utilizar protetor solar com fator igual ou superior a 30 e renovar a sua aplicação de 2 em 2 horas e após os banhos na praia ou piscina;
Utilizar roupa solta, opaca e que cubra a maior parte do corpo, chapéu de abas largas e óculos de sol com proteção ultravioleta;
Evitar atividades que exijam grandes esforços físicos, nomeadamente desportivas e de lazer no exterior;
Escolher as horas de menor calor para viajar de carro. Não permanecer dentro de viaturas estacionadas e expostas ao sol;
Dar atenção especial a grupos mais vulneráveis ao calor, tais como crianças, idosos, doentes crónicos, grávidas, pessoas com mobilidade reduzida, trabalhadores com atividade no exterior, praticantes de atividade física e pessoas isoladas;
Os doentes crónicos ou sujeitos a medicação e/ou dietas especificas devem seguir as recomendações do médico assistente ou do centro de contacto SNS 24: 808 24 24 24;
Assegurar que as crianças consomem frequentemente água ou sumos de fruta natural e que permanecem em ambiente fresco e arejado. As crianças com menos de 6 meses não devem estar sujeitas a exposição solar, direta ou indireta;
Contactar e acompanhar os idosos e outras pessoas que vivam isoladas. Assegurar a sua correta hidratação e permanência em ambiente fresco e arejado;
Ter cuidados especiais, nomeadamente: moderar a atividade física, evitar a exposição direta ou indireta ao sol e garantir ingestão frequente de líquidos.
Mais informação nas páginas da Direção-Geral da Saúde e do Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera.


----------



## joralentejano (7 Jul 2022 às 10:17)

Avisos do IPMA para os próximos dias devido ao tempo quente:

*Aviso Amarelo:* "Persistência de de valores elevados da temperatura máxima."
*Aviso Laranja:* "Persistência de valores muito elevados da temperatura máxima."


----------



## joralentejano (7 Jul 2022 às 14:05)

Risco de incêndio: Governo vai decretar situação de alerta​_________________________
Atualização dos avisos por parte do IPMA. Aviso laranja alargado a mais distritos já a partir de amanhã:


----------



## Cesar (7 Jul 2022 às 17:20)

Uma coisa acertada esses avisos.


----------



## algarvio1980 (9 Jul 2022 às 20:58)

Onda de calor: Governo vai decretar estado de contingência​








						Onda de calor: Governo vai decretar estado de contingência
					

O Governo decidiu hoje declarar a situação de contingência entre segunda e sexta-feira, permitindo que a Proteção Civil mobilize “todos os meios de que o país dispõe” para combater os incêndios, anunciou hoje o ministro da Administração Interna.




					24.sapo.pt


----------



## StormRic (10 Jul 2022 às 19:34)

Informação especial           _*Comunicado válido entre* _*2022-07-06 16:37:00* e            *2022-07-12 23:59:00*  _Assunto:_ Tempo quente persistente em Portugal continental Nos próximos dias, Portugal continental irá enfrentar uma situação de tempo quente persistente, que deverá dar origem a uma onda de calor em muitas áreas do território. Esta situação deve-se a um fluxo do quadrante leste na circulação de um anticiclone localizado a nordeste dos Açores, estendendo-se em crista até à Europa Central, que transportará uma massa de ar muito quente e seco sobre o território do continente.

Prevê-se valores de temperatura máxima no interior do território continental, em especial da região Sul, e nos vales do Tejo e Douro, entre 38 e 42°C, podendo atingir localmente valores entre 42 e 44°C. No restante território, a temperatura máxima deverá variar entre 35 e 40°C, exceto temporariamente em alguns locais da faixa costeira ocidental, onde os valores serão entre 25 e 30°C.

Prevê-se também a persistência da ocorrência de noites tropicais (temperatura mínima acima de 20°C) em grande parte do território, em especial na noite de sexta-feira para sábado e a partir da noite de segunda-feira para terça-feira.

O vento soprará fraco a moderado predominando do quadrante leste, sendo por vezes forte nas terras altas, rodando temporariamente para noroeste no litoral oeste durante a tarde.

Devido a estas condições meteorológicas, onde se incluem também valores baixos de humidade relativa do ar, o Perigo de Incêndio Rural apresentará as classes Máximo e Muito Elevado em quase todo o interior Norte e Centro e no interior do Algarve.

Esta situação de tempo quente ou muito quente irá persistir até dia 15, com valores de temperatura acima ou muito acima da média, podendo, no entanto, ocorrer descidas temporárias no litoral mais sujeito à influência marítima.

Este comunicado será atualizado caso se justifique.

Para mais detalhes sobre a previsão meteorológica para os próximos dias consultar:






						IPMA - Previsão descritiva
					






					www.ipma.pt
				









						Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera
					






					www.ipma.pt
				




Para mais detalhes sobre os avisos meteorológicos emitidos consultar:






						IPMA - Avisos Meteorológicos em linha temporal
					






					www.ipma.pt
				




Para recomendações à população em situações de calor, consultar:









						Temperaturas elevadas: Recomendações da DGS
					





					www.dgs.pt
				



  Data de edição: *2022-07-10 16:35:51*


----------



## joralentejano (11 Jul 2022 às 23:02)

*Informação especial*_*Comunicado válido entre* _*2022-07-11 18:31:00* e *2022-07-15 23:59:00*_Assunto:_ Persistência de tempo muito quente e muito seco em Portugal continental 11 julho de 2022Desde o dia 6 de julho que se registam em Portugal Continental, valores muito altos de temperatura máxima e mínima do ar.

Esta situação irá agravar-se a partir de amanhã, dia 12, prevendo-se que grande parte do território alcance valores de temperatura máxima superiores a 40°C durante os próximos dias.

Deste modo, prevê-se que os valores mais elevados de temperatura do ar possam ocorrer nos dias 13 ou 14 em alguns locais, em especial no Alentejo onde se poderá registar valores da ordem de 46°C, no vale do Tejo, com 45°C, e no nordeste transmontano com valores entre 40 e 44 °C. Mantém-se a persistência da ocorrência de noites tropicais (temperatura mínima acima de 20°C) na generalidade do território, pelo menos até à noite de 14 para 15.

Tendo em conta a previsão meteorológica, fundamentalmente em relação à temperatura máxima, o IPMA irá emitir avisos vermelhos de tempo quente para alguns distritos, o mais elevado na escala de avisos.

A intensidade do vento será fraca a moderada e predominando do quadrante leste, sendo por vezes forte nas terras altas, rodando temporariamente para noroeste no litoral oeste durante a tarde.

Devido a estas condições meteorológicas e à previsão de valores baixos de humidade relativa do ar, temporariamente inferiores a 20% em vastas áreas do interior, o Perigo de Incêndio Rural apresentará as classes Máximo e Muito Elevado em quase todo o interior Norte e Centro e no interior do Algarve até ao final desta semana.

Esta situação de tempo muito quente resulta da circulação de uma massa de ar muito quente e seca, originária no norte de África, que irá persistir até dia 15, com valores de temperatura acima ou muito acima da média, com exceção do litoral.

Este comunicado será atualizado caso se justifique.

Para mais detalhes sobre a previsão meteorológica para os próximos dias consultar:






						IPMA - Previsão descritiva
					






					www.ipma.pt
				









						Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera
					






					www.ipma.pt
				




Para mais detalhes sobre os avisos meteorológicos emitidos consultar:






						IPMA - Avisos Meteorológicos em linha temporal
					






					www.ipma.pt
				




Para recomendações à população em situações de calor, consultar:








						Temperaturas elevadas: Recomendações da DGS
					





					www.dgs.pt
				



*Data de edição: 2022-07-11 18:31:57*

Avisos para amanhã:






IPMA


----------



## joralentejano (12 Jul 2022 às 13:50)

Aviso vermelho alargado a mais distritos.
 "Persistência de valores extremamente elevados da temperatura máxima."














IPMA


----------



## guisilva5000 (12 Jul 2022 às 14:11)

16 distritos em vermelho pelo calor, acho que é a primeira vez?


----------



## SpiderVV (12 Jul 2022 às 14:15)

Penso que Agosto 2018 teve aviso vermelho no país inteiro? Posso estar errado, não procurei, mas lembro-me de haver muitos avisos.


----------



## guisilva5000 (12 Jul 2022 às 14:17)

SpiderVV disse:


> Penso que Agosto 2018 teve aviso vermelho no país inteiro? Posso estar errado, não procurei, mas lembro-me de haver muitos avisos.


Lembro-me de ver noticias mas acho que foram só 11 distritos. O resto estava a laranja.


----------



## algarvio1980 (31 Jul 2022 às 18:41)

Braga hoje e amanhã com aviso vermelho, Bragança amanhã e 3ª feira com aviso vermelho


----------



## StormRic (1 Ago 2022 às 03:40)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Braga hoje e amanhã com aviso vermelho, Bragança amanhã e 3ª feira com aviso vermelho
> 
> Ver anexo 1945



Actualização, hoje às 00:51


----------



## StormRic (3 Ago 2022 às 04:46)

E o aviso de Tempo Quente continua a estender-se por Agosto adentro para o distrito de Bragança e os três distritos limítrofes, Vila Real, Viseu e Guarda:


----------



## StormRic (9 Ago 2022 às 20:38)

Aviso de trovoadas para os distritos do interior a norte do Tejo (RINC) e ainda Região Litoral Norte excepto distrito de Aveiro.






Não há aviso de precipitação forte.


----------



## StormRic (17 Ago 2022 às 00:18)

Aviso amarelo para a temperatura máxima, para sexta-feira, 19. Certeza elevada, para o aviso já ter sido emitido ontem, dia 16, de manhã.





Haverá provavelmente uma subida acentuada da temperatura logo a partir da manhã.


----------



## StormRic (5 Set 2022 às 05:13)

Distritos de Viana do Castelo, Braga, Porto e Vila Real com aviso amarelo para "Chuva persistente, que poderá ser por vezes forte.", até às 13h de hoje.


----------



## StormRic (10 Set 2022 às 14:05)

Aviso de precipitação forte para a Madeira, amanhã, Domingo 11, de manhã.

Ainda não há quaisquer avisos para o Continente.


----------



## StormRic (11 Set 2022 às 05:24)

Aviso Amarelo para precipitação mantém-se para a Madeira (costa Sul e montanhas) inalterado. É lançado Aviso Amarelo de tempo quente para o arquipélago da Madeira, excepto regiões montanhosas da ilha da Madeira, das 6h de hoje até às 21h de amanhã.
Aviso Amarelo para todo o continente mas com horas de início, extensão e término muito diversos consoante os distritos.
Os distritos de Lisboa e Setúbal têm o início mais cedo, 6h de 2ªfeira, mas também são os que terminam mais cedo (11h) e têm o aviso mais curto (dura apenas 5 horas).
Todos os distritos a norte do Tejo, excepto Lisboa, Santarém e Leiria, têm o término do aviso estendido até às 18h de 3ªfeira


----------



## StormRic (11 Set 2022 às 22:16)

Actualização dos avisos de "Precipitação por vezes forte, ocasionalmente acompanhada de trovoadas e rajadas fortes."
O mapa dos horários dos avisos tornou-se ainda mais complexo. Os que se iniciam mais cedo continuam a começar às 6h de 2ªfeira (Lisboa e Setúbal).







Na ilha da Madeira o aviso especifica: "Precipitação, por vezes forte e acompanhada de trovoada, em especial na parte oeste da ilha."

Para os Açores apenas refere "Precipitação por vezes FORTE."


----------



## StormRic (12 Set 2022 às 02:42)

Actualização dos Avisos para precipitação, pouco antes das 2h (hora legal).

O término dos avisos mais extensos está agora situado às 10h de 4ªfeira.
Distritos da Região Sul (excepto Portalegre) são os que terminam mais cedo, hoje.


----------



## StormRic (13 Set 2022 às 03:35)

Os avisos amarelos de "Precipitação por vezes forte, e ocasionalmente acompanhada de rajadas fortes." prolongam-se ate 4ªfeira, 14, às 19h (hora legal).

Exceptuam-se Évora, Beja e Faro, que já não têm aviso.
Lisboa e Setúbal terminam o aviso hoje às 13h, Santarém às 16h e Portalegre às 19h.


----------



## Cesar (18 Set 2022 às 13:51)

O IPMA lançou avisos amarelos para os próximos dias.


----------



## TiagoLC (18 Set 2022 às 14:50)

Cesar disse:


> O IPMA lançou avisos amarelos para os próximos dias.


Trovoada - Amarelo [ 19 Set 00:00 - 20 Set 00:00 ]​Trovoada e aguaceiros, que poderão ser de granizo, e acompanhados de rajadas.
Precipitação - Amarelo [ 19 Set 00:00 - 20 Set 00:00 ]​Aguaceiros por vezes fortes, que poderão ser de granizo e acompanhados de trovoada e rajadas.


----------



## Snifa (18 Out 2022 às 20:17)

Agravamento dos avisos para laranja, por chuva forte, trovoada e rajadas de vento, nos distritos de Aveiro, Braga, Coimbra, Porto, Viana do Castelo, Vila Real e Viseu.











						IPMA - Avisos Meteorológicos em linha temporal
					






					www.ipma.pt


----------



## Snifa (19 Out 2022 às 08:00)

Bom dia,

Aviso vermelho para o Porto e Braga por precipitação até às 09:00 h.

Há estações  do noroeste, como Barcelos, que já levam 78 mm, sendo que 51.6 mm ocorreram em apenas uma hora. 

De resto, e pelo que vejo nas estações do IPMA no Distrito do Porto, o aviso vermelho parece-me excessivo, ainda por cima é um aviso que, por ser o mais grave, não se emite "de ânimo leve" mas como só acaba às 9:00 h vamos vendo...

Olhando ao radar, e de momento, nada indica que, no Distrito do Porto, possam ocorrer precipitações ao nivel de um aviso vermelho.. 

O aviso foi emitido/atualizado às 06:02 h:













						IPMA - Avisos Meteorológicos em linha temporal
					






					www.ipma.pt


----------



## ecobcg (19 Out 2022 às 08:47)

Snifa disse:


> Bom dia,
> 
> Aviso vermelho para o Porto e Braga por precipitação até às 09:00 h.
> 
> ...



Eu entendia a emissão deste Aviso vermelho, se o mesmo tivesse sido emitido logo às 03h00 ou 04h00. Agora, sair este aviso às 06h00, quando pelo radar, o grosso da precipitação já estava menos intensa e já tinha passado pelo Porto, é algo estranho e incompreensível. 
Às 03h30 emitiram Aviso Laranja, mas nessa altura, na minha opinião, é que deveriam ter emitido logo o Vermelho, pois o radar e satélite já indicavam que aquela frente ia entrar bem intensa pelo litoral Norte.


----------



## Snifa (19 Out 2022 às 08:51)

ecobcg disse:


> Eu entendia a emissão deste Aviso vermelho, se o mesmo tivesse sido emitido logo às 03h00 ou 04h00. Agora, sair este aviso às 06h00, quando pelo radar, o grosso da precipitação já estava menos intensa e já tinha passado pelo Porto, é algo estranho e incompreensível.
> Às 03h30 emitiram Aviso Laranja, mas nessa altura, na minha opinião, é que deveriam ter emitido logo o Vermelho, pois o radar e satélite já indicavam que aquela frente ia entrar bem intensa pelo litoral Norte.



Exacto, o aviso foi emitido já depois de ter passado o pior, o radar, de facto, estava ameaçador com uma frente/linha de instabilidade bem activa e  verificaram-se precipitações muito intensas  em especial no Distrito de Braga, um aviso é para antecipar, não depois da situação ter ocorrido, não quer dizer que acerte a 100%, mas deve ser emitido antes e não depois.


----------



## Davidmpb (19 Out 2022 às 09:21)

Realmente o IPMA às vezes tem umas "paragens" que não se entende..


----------



## StormRic (21 Out 2022 às 22:34)

Aviso amarelo de precipitação para amanhã. Não inclui os arquipélagos e os distritos de Leiria, Santarém e Lisboa.






"Períodos de chuva ou aguaceiros, por vezes fortes", e nos distritos da Região Sul e Setúbal, até à 1h e no período da tarde, inclui "e persistentes"


----------



## StormRic (22 Nov 2022 às 21:01)

Aviso Laranja!






"Ondas de noroeste com 5 a 6 metros, e altura máxima até 11 metros."

Distritos de Lisboa para norte. Início amanhã, 23, às 23:00, estende-se até às 16:00 de 5ªfeira 24


----------



## StormRic (24 Nov 2022 às 01:15)

Aviso Laranja para precipitação ("Chuva, por vezes forte") para os distritos da Região Litoral Norte (Aveiro, Porto, Braga, Viana do Castelo), no período das 3:00 às 9:00  de hoje 5ª, 24.


----------



## StormRic (3 Dez 2022 às 05:08)

Aviso Laranja para precipitação na ilha da Madeira, Costa Sul e Regiões Montanhosas:
"Precipitação persistente, por vezes forte, podendo ser acompanhada de trovoada."






Aviso Amarelo para os Grupos Central e Oriental dos Açores, precipitação, vento e agitação marítima.






Também agitação marítima no continente e Madeira.


----------



## StormRic (5 Dez 2022 às 02:00)

*Aviso Laranja* para precipitação nos distritos de Faro e Beja:

Faro - Laranja [ 05 Dez 00:20 - 05 Dez 15:00 ]​Períodos de chuva ou aguaceiros, por vezes fortes e acompanhados de rajadas fortes.

Beja - Laranja [ 05 Dez 06:00 - 05 Dez 15:00 ]​Períodos de chuva ou aguaceiros, por vezes fortes e acompanhados de trovoada e rajadas fortes.


----------



## StormRic (6 Dez 2022 às 15:24)

*Aviso Laranja para precipitação* emitido às 13:17 de hoje, para* Madeira (Regiões Montanhosas e Costa Sul *a iniciar daqui a menos de quatro horas, *19:00*) e para os distritos de *Faro, Beja e Setúbal*, a iniciar *amanhã dia 7* às *12:00 (Faro)* e *15:00 (Beja e Setúbal)*. Abrangendo estes distritos do continente significa que será o litoral Oeste, provavelmente para sul da cidade de Setúbal a primeira zona do continente a receber *"Precipitação, por vezes forte e acompanhada de trovoada."*. Três horas antes dos inícios dos Avisos Laranja iniciam-se os *Avisos Amarelos* para estes distritos do continente, e só às *15:00* se iniciam para outros três distritos abrangendo zonas interiores contíguas ao litoral: *Lisboa, Santarém e Évora*. Portalegre apenas inicia o Aviso Amarelo às 18:00 e todos os outros restantes distritos do continente à meia-noite (00:00 de 5ªfeira dia 8).


----------



## Devas (7 Dez 2022 às 23:57)

StormRic disse:


> *Aviso Laranja para precipitação* emitido às 13:17 de hoje, para* Madeira (Regiões Montanhosas e Costa Sul *a iniciar daqui a menos de quatro horas, *19:00*) e para os distritos de *Faro, Beja e Setúbal*, a iniciar *amanhã dia 7* às *12:00 (Faro)* e *15:00 (Beja e Setúbal)*. Abrangendo estes distritos do continente significa que será o litoral Oeste, provavelmente para sul da cidade de Setúbal a primeira zona do continente a receber *"Precipitação, por vezes forte e acompanhada de trovoada."*. Três horas antes dos inícios dos Avisos Laranja iniciam-se os *Avisos Amarelos* para estes distritos do continente, e só às *15:00* se iniciam para outros três distritos abrangendo zonas interiores contíguas ao litoral: *Lisboa, Santarém e Évora*. Portalegre apenas inicia o Aviso Amarelo às 18:00 e todos os outros restantes distritos do continente à meia-noite (00:00 de 5ªfeira dia 8).



Aviso vermelho de precipitação para Faro, Lisboa e Santarém
Precipitação - Vermelho [ 07 Dez 23:34 - 08 Dez 03:00 ]​





						IPMA - Avisos Meteorológicos em linha temporal
					






					www.ipma.pt


----------



## Bastien (8 Dez 2022 às 20:21)

Lisboa, Leiria e Setúbal com aviso Laranja para precipitação do IPMA antecipado. A partir das 19h50 de hoje até às 09h00 de amanhã.


----------



## Pedro Mindz (8 Dez 2022 às 20:27)

Bastien disse:


> Lisboa, Leiria e Setúbal com aviso Laranja para precipitação do IPMA antecipado. A partir das 19h50 de hoje até às 09h00 de amanhã.


Pelo menos hoje não esperaram que a frente batesse em terra para lançar o alerta laranja..


----------



## Jorge_scp (9 Dez 2022 às 15:38)

Pedro Mindz disse:


> Pelo menos hoje não esperaram que a frente batesse em terra para lançar o alerta laranja..


No dia 7 estavam avisos laranja para Lisboa desde de manhã cedo e Faro, Beja e Setúbal desde dia 6. E alertas (são dados pela ANEPC e não pelo IPMA) estavam já dados pelo menos desde dia 6.


----------



## Pedro Mindz (9 Dez 2022 às 17:19)

Jorge_scp disse:


> No dia 7 estavam avisos laranja para Lisboa desde de manhã cedo e Faro, Beja e Setúbal desde dia 6. E alertas (são dados pela ANEPC e não pelo IPMA) estavam já dados pelo menos desde dia 6.


E então? O alerta vermelho deveria ter sido lançado assim que viram o tamanho da frente e só foi lançado 30 minutos depois de começar a chover torrencialmente quando já havia inundações por todo o lado.


----------



## Jorge_scp (9 Dez 2022 às 19:19)

Pedro Mindz disse:


> E então? O alerta vermelho deveria ter sido lançado assim que viram o tamanho da frente e só foi lançado 30 minutos depois de começar a chover torrencialmente quando já havia inundações por todo o lado.


Volto a corrigir: aviso e não alerta. O aviso laranja em vigor e emitido com antecedência configurava já uma situação de risco elevado. 

É que pelos modelos, nenhum mostrava aquelas quantidades de precipitação. Eram significativas (daí o aviso laranja), mas não extremas como depois se verificou. Logo um vermelho seria sempre nowcasting. E quando a linha de instabilidade se aproximou de Cascais e deu 20 mm numa hora, dirias nessa altura que ia dar 40 mm em Lisboa? O aviso laranja, mesmo 1 ou 2 horas antes, pareceria adequado, já que o intervalo de aviso laranja comporta valores entre 20 e 40 mm/h. 

Mas sinceramente, mudaria alguma coisa ter emitido o aviso 30 min ou 1 hora mais cedo, em termos de aviso à população? Na verdade, quem visse as previsões, os comunicados do IPMA, alertas da ANEPC sabia que estava prevista muita chuva e possibilidade de fenómenos mais extremos. A sério que andamos aqui a discutir a diferença de um laranja para um vermelho? É aí que está o problema no meio disto tudo?


----------



## Davidmpb (9 Dez 2022 às 19:29)

Pedro Mindz disse:


> E então? O alerta vermelho deveria ter sido lançado assim que viram o tamanho da frente e só foi lançado 30 minutos depois de começar a chover torrencialmente quando já havia inundações por todo o lado.


Tendo sido lançado aviso vermelho ( e já havia um laranja que já é uma situação algo grave), o resultado seria o mesmo, o problema é estrutural e não de avisos.


----------



## Davidmpb (9 Dez 2022 às 19:33)

Jorge_scp disse:


> A serio que andamos aqui a discutir a diferença de um laranja para um vermelho? É aí que está o problema no meio disto tudo?


Concordo, ridículo andar a discutir a cor do aviso laranja ou vermelho, o resultado tinha sido o mesmo!


----------



## StormRic (10 Dez 2022 às 07:03)

Grupo Ocidental: Aviso Vermelho para agitação marítima inicia-se às 12:00 utc.
Estes valores de altura significativa e máxima das ondas já não são tão habituais e podem mesmo ser destrutivos para estruturas costeiras:
"Ondas de sudoeste (SW) com *10 metros* de altura significativa, podendo a *onda máxima atingir os 20 metros*."


----------



## Wessel1985 (10 Dez 2022 às 09:40)

AVISO METEOROLÓGICO • PUBLICADO A 10, DEZEMBRO DE 2022 ÀS 08:18
Aviso Meteorológico 90/2022​Na sequência do aviso 98/2022, emitido pelo Instituto Português do Mar e Atmosfera que aqui se reproduz,
Na sequência do comunicado anterior, emite-se: Grupo
Grupo Oriental​
AmareloPrecipitação*Início:* 2022-12-11 05:00*Fim:* 2022-12-11 17:00Precipitação por vezes FORTE, podendo ser acompanhada de trovoada.AmareloVento*Início:* 2022-12-11 08:00*Fim:* 2022-12-11 17:00Direção de sudoeste (SW).AmareloAgitação Marítima*Início:* 2022-12-10 17:00*Fim:* 2022-12-11 08:00Ondas de sudoeste (SW).
Grupo Central​
AmareloPrecipitação*Início:* 2022-12-10 17:00*Fim:* 2022-12-11 11:00Precipitação por vezes FORTE, podendo ser acompanhada de trovoada.AmareloVento*Início:* 2022-12-10 14:00*Fim:* 2022-12-11 20:00Direção de sudoeste (SW).AmareloAgitação Marítima*Início:* 2022-12-10 11:00*Fim:* 2022-12-10 17:00Ondas de sudoeste (SW).LaranjaAgitação Marítima*Início:* 2022-12-10 17:00*Fim:* 2022-12-11 05:00Ondas de sudoeste (SW).
Grupo Ocidental​
AmareloVento*Início:* 2022-12-10 08:03*Fim:* 2022-12-10 14:00Direção de sul (S), rodando para sudoeste (SW).LaranjaVento*Início:* 2022-12-10 14:00*Fim:* 2022-12-10 23:00Direção de sul (S), rodando para sudoeste (SW).AmareloVento*Início:* 2022-12-10 23:00*Fim:* 2022-12-11 05:00Direção de sudoeste (SW).LaranjaAgitação Marítima*Início:* 2022-12-10 08:03*Fim:* 2022-12-10 11:00Ondas de sudoeste (SW).VermelhoAgitação Marítima*Início:* 2022-12-10 11:00*Fim:* 2022-12-10 23:00Ondas de sudoeste (SW) com 10 metros de altura significativa, podendo a onda máxima atingir os 20 metros.LaranjaAgitação Marítima*Início:* 2022-12-10 23:00*Fim:* 2022-12-11 08:00Ondas de sudoeste (SW).AmareloAgitação Marítima*Início:* 2022-12-11 08:00*Fim:* 2022-12-11 23:00Ondas de sudoeste (SW).


----------



## Hawk (10 Dez 2022 às 11:05)

Não costumo "bater" no IPMA por causa da questão da cor dos avisos, mas acho que o presidente do IPMA não se defendeu muito bem nas várias declarações que fez na TV. Assumo que seja também uma consequência da postura de alguns jornalistas que tentaram chafurdar da ferida.

Acho que não se deve vulgarizar a cor dos avisos nem dizer que ser amarelo, laranja ou vermelho não muda nada. Deve ser esclarecido de uma vez por todas que, no que diz respeito a precipitação, o aviso vermelho não é lançado com base em previsões. Será sempre lançado com base numa leitura horária (ou de várias horas) de precipitação e que com base no radar é decidido lançar aviso vermelho. Nesse cenário o IPMA "aceita" que só lança o aviso vermelho quando já estão a ocorrer problemas em muitos sítios.

A alternativa, que eu defendo, é explicar e mostrar à população qual a probabilidade de um evento ocorrer como o Metoffice faz. Mas probabilidade científicas e não de "feeling". Se existe 80% de probabilidade de um evento ter consequências severas é lançado aviso vermelho. Fica tudo no mar? O IPMA defende-se dizendo que havia 20% de probabilidade de ficar tudo no mar o que veio a acontecer. O único cenário em que isto pode suscitar crítica é este cenário de probabilidades estiver constantemente errado. Aí tem que ser questionado se o IPMA usa os modelos adequados ou se faz a correcta interpretação dos modelos.

Não concordo que se diga que um aviso amarelo é para ficar em casa. Ou que um aviso amarelo é para fechar os túneis todos de Lisboa. Um aviso amarelo, como diz o IPMA, representa um risco para determinadas actividades. Eu se tenho um passeio planeado na serra, provavelmente não é boa ideia fazê-lo com aviso amarelo. Mas não estou à espera que a linha de comboio ou os túneis fiquem inundados com aviso amarelo. Por sua vez um aviso vermelho devia ser equivalente ao que os ingleses chamam "danger to life". Significa que estando ou não na rua, existe um risco meteorológico extremo que pôe em risco a vida, independentemente da actividade.


----------



## srr (10 Dez 2022 às 12:14)

Tenho a mesma opinião...fez uma defesa arrogante e pouco explicita


----------



## algarvio1980 (10 Dez 2022 às 13:38)

Hawk disse:


> Não costumo "bater" no IPMA por causa da questão da cor dos avisos, mas acho que o presidente do IPMA não se defendeu muito bem nas várias declarações que fez na TV. Assumo que seja também uma consequência da postura de alguns jornalistas que tentaram chafurdar da ferida.
> 
> Acho que não se deve vulgarizar a cor dos avisos nem dizer que ser amarelo, laranja ou vermelho não muda nada. Deve ser esclarecido de uma vez por todas que, no que diz respeito a precipitação, o aviso vermelho não é lançado com base em previsões. Será sempre lançado com base numa leitura horária (ou de várias horas) de precipitação e que com base no radar é decidido lançar aviso vermelho. Nesse cenário o IPMA "aceita" que só lança o aviso vermelho quando já estão a ocorrer problemas em muitos sítios.
> 
> ...


Se for aqui em Olhão, se chover 10-20 mm numa hora equivalente ao aviso amarelo, já sei que o túnel vai ficar inundado, em situações de preia-mar.


----------



## Davidmpb (10 Dez 2022 às 14:39)

* Aviso* *laranja* do IPMA para os distritos de, Leiria, Santarém, Portalegre, Lisboa e Setúbal para a próxima madrugada.


----------



## guisilva5000 (10 Dez 2022 às 16:18)

Davidmpb disse:


> * Aviso* *laranja* do IPMA para os distritos de, Leiria, Santarém, Portalegre, Lisboa e Setúbal para a próxima madrugada.


Acho prudente e expectável os avisos, só díria para adicionar Coimbra visto que a cut-off parece ir mais para norte pelo que alguns modelos prevêem.


----------



## Wessel1985 (11 Dez 2022 às 02:47)

AVISO METEOROLÓGICO • PUBLICADO A 11, DEZEMBRO DE 2022 ÀS 00:05
Aviso Meteorológico 91/2022​Na sequência do aviso 099/2022, emitido pelo Instituto Português do Mar e Atmosfera que aqui se reproduz,
Na sequência do comunicado anterior, emite-se:
Grupo Oriental​
AmareloPrecipitação*Início:* 2022-12-11 05:00*Fim:* 2022-12-11 17:00Precipitação por vezes FORTE, podendo ser acompanhada de trovoada.AmareloVento*Início:* 2022-12-11 08:00*Fim:* 2022-12-11 17:00Direção de sudoeste (SW).AmareloAgitação Marítima*Início:* 2022-12-10 23:56*Fim:* 2022-12-11 20:00Ondas de sudoeste (SW).
Grupo Central​
AmareloPrecipitação*Início:* 2022-12-10 23:56*Fim:* 2022-12-11 11:00Precipitação por vezes FORTE, podendo ser acompanhada de trovoada.AmareloVento*Início:* 2022-12-10 23:56*Fim:* 2022-12-11 20:00Direção de sudoeste (SW).LaranjaAgitação Marítima*Início:* 2022-12-10 23:56*Fim:* 2022-12-11 05:00Ondas de sudoeste (SW).AmareloAgitação Marítima*Início:* 2022-12-11 05:00*Fim:* 2022-12-11 14:00Ondas de sudoeste (SW).
Grupo Ocidental​
AmareloVento*Início:* 2022-12-10 23:56*Fim:* 2022-12-11 08:00Direção de sudoeste (SW).LaranjaAgitação Marítima*Início:* 2022-12-10 23:56*Fim:* 2022-12-11 08:00Ondas de sudoeste (SW).AmareloAgitação Marítima*Início:* 2022-12-11 08:00*Fim:* 2022-12-11 23:00Ondas de sudoeste (SW).


----------



## Wessel1985 (11 Dez 2022 às 12:37)

Na sequência do aviso 100/2022, emitido pelo Instituto Português do Mar e Atmosfera que aqui se reproduz,

Na sequência do comunicado anterior, emite-se:

Grupo Oriental​
AmareloPrecipitação*Início:* 2022-12-11 11:16*Fim:* 2022-12-11 20:00Precipitação por vezes FORTE, podendo ser acompanhada de trovoada.AmareloVento*Início:* 2022-12-11 11:16*Fim:* 2022-12-11 17:00Direção de sudoeste (SW).AmareloAgitação Marítima*Início:* 2022-12-11 11:16*Fim:* 2022-12-11 20:00Ondas de sudoeste (SW).
Grupo Central​
AmareloPrecipitação*Início:* 2022-12-11 12:00*Fim:* 2022-12-11 17:00Precipitação por vezes FORTE, podendo ser acompanhada de trovoada.AmareloVento*Início:* 2022-12-11 11:16*Fim:* 2022-12-11 20:00Direção de sudoeste (SW).AmareloAgitação Marítima*Início:* 2022-12-11 11:16*Fim:* 2022-12-11 17:00Ondas de sudoeste (SW).
Grupo Ocidental​
AmareloVento*Início:* 2022-12-11 11:16*Fim:* 2022-12-11 17:00Direção de sudoeste (SW).AmareloAgitação Marítima*Início:* 2022-12-11 11:16*Fim:* 2022-12-11 23:00Ondas de sudoeste (SW).


----------



## DaniFR (11 Dez 2022 às 20:35)

Casa roubada trancas à porta. Desta vez houve alertas da proteção civil.


----------



## Wessel1985 (11 Dez 2022 às 23:03)

AVISO METEOROLÓGICO • PUBLICADO A 11, DEZEMBRO DE 2022 ÀS 20:51

Aviso Meteorológico 93/2022​Na sequência do aviso Nº 101/2022, emitido pelo Instituto Português do Mar e Atmosfera que aqui se reproduz,

Na sequência do comunicado anterior, emite-se:

Grupo Oriental​
AmareloAgitação Marítima*Início:* 2022-12-11 20:43*Fim:* 2022-12-12 05:00Ondas de sudoeste (SW).
Grupo Ocidental​
AmareloAgitação Marítima*Início:* 2022-12-11 20:43*Fim:* 2022-12-12 05:00Ondas de sudoeste (SW).


----------



## TiagoLC (12 Dez 2022 às 13:04)

*Aviso laranja* para *Lisboa*, *Setúbal*, *Évora* e *Beja* a partir da tarde de hoje, prolongado-se até à madrugada que vem. *Aviso laranja* para *Leiria*, *Santarém*, *Portalegre * e *Castelo Branco* a partir da meia noite;


----------



## Liliazevedo (12 Dez 2022 às 13:56)

_*Comunicado válido entre* _*2022-12-12 13:42:00* e *2022-12-13 13:42:00*_Assunto:_ Condições meteorológicas adversas em Portugal Continental a 12 e 13 de dezembroAs superfícies frontais associadas à depressão Efrain, centrada no Atlântico Norte em 45°N 30°W às 12UTC do dia 12 de dezembro, com uma pressão de 968 hPa e em deslocamento para leste, estão a afetar o estado do tempo em Portugal Continental, prevendo-se que ocorra um agravamento das condições meteorológicas desde o final da tarde de dia 12 de dezembro até ao final da manhã do dia 13 de dezembro.

Assim, espera-se a ocorrência de precipitação forte, por vezes acompanhada de trovoada, principalmente nas regiões Centro e Sul, com valores acumulados até 60 mm em 6 horas e que poderão ser de 80 mm em 12 horas. O vento irá soprar moderado a forte, por vezes forte no litoral e nas terras altas, acompanhado de rajadas que poderão ir até 100 km/h, com a possibilidade de ocorrência de fenómenos extremos de vento.

A agitação marítima também vai caraterizar o estado do tempo nas próximas horas, com ondas de sudoeste com altura significativa até 5 metros.

O IPMA colocou já vários distritos do país em aviso laranja, podendo este ser estendido a outros distritos ou mesmo agravado nas próximas horas. Deve notar-se que, a acontecer, em alguns dos distritos poderão coexistir avisos laranja de diversos parâmetros, tornando a situação potencialmente mais gravosa pelo seu efeito cumulativo, recomendando-se o acompanhamento da situação através da consulta de:






						IPMA - Previsão descritiva
					






					www.ipma.pt
				








						Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera
					






					www.ipma.pt
				








						IPMA - Avisos Meteorológicos em linha temporal
					






					www.ipma.pt
				




Para mais detalhes sobre a previsão para a navegação marítima consultar:






						IPMA - Boletins
					






					www.ipma.pt
				



Data de edição: 2022-12-12 13:42:10


----------



## SpiderVV (12 Dez 2022 às 14:17)

Comunicado muito bem escrito e conciso, até delineando como a combinação de alguns tipos de aviso agrava a situação, coisa que nem todos entendem. Especialmente depois de todo o drama (cheio de confusão e até algumas suposições falsas) com os avisos no dia das cheias de Lisboa, quando a proteção civil já sabia (ao contrário do noticiado - as mesmas notícias que vão buscar pseudo-"meteorologistas" para falar da situação, mas enfim, isso é outro tópico), e quando o IPMA depende também de nowcasting e não apenas da previsão, para não falar que lançar avisos vermelhos não é carregar no botão e "já está".

Vamos lá ver o que este vai dar no centro/sul.


----------



## StormRic (13 Dez 2022 às 02:32)

O Aviso Laranja para o vento estará em vigor a partir das 6h até às 12h nos distritos de Lisboa e Setúbal e prolongando-se até às 15h para os distritos de Beja e Faro começando também às 6h. Rajadas nas terras altas podem atingir os 100 Km/h, de SW.







Para a ilha da Madeira está em vigor Aviso Laranja para rajadas até 120 Km/h nas regiões montanhosas, até às 9h; Amarelo para as costas norte e sul, "Vento forte de sudoeste com rajadas de 70 km/h nos extremos leste e oeste."


----------



## StormRic (13 Dez 2022 às 05:00)

Aviso Vermelho para precipitação no distrito de Lisboa; Laranja é prolongado até às 12:00.


----------



## Wessel1985 (16 Dez 2022 às 16:20)

Aviso Meteorológico 95/2022​ 
Na sequência do aviso 193/2022, emitido pelo Instituto Português do Mar e Atmosfera que aqui se reproduz,

Na sequência do comunicado anterior, emite-se:


Grupo Oriental​ 

CorAvisoInícioFimTexto                   Amarelo                                 Precipitação                                                   16 Dezembro 2022 20.00                                                     17 Dezembro 2022 11.00                                 Precipitação por vezes FORTE, podendo ser acompanhada de                                   Amarelo                                 Vento                                                   17 Dezembro 2022 02.00                                                     18 Dezembro 2022 11.00                                 Direção de sudoeste (SW).                                   Amarelo                                 Agitação Marítima                                                   17 Dezembro 2022 17.00                                                     18 Dezembro 2022 23.00                                 Ondas de sudoeste (SW) passando a oeste (W)                
 
Grupo Central​ 

CorAvisoInícioFimTexto                   Amarelo                                 Precipitação                                                   16 Dezembro 2022 14.00                                                     18 Dezembro 2022 11.00                                 Precipitação por vezes FORTE, podendo ser acompanhada de                                   Amarelo                                 Vento                                                   16 Dezembro 2022 23.00                                                     18 Dezembro 2022 05.00                                 Direção de sudoeste (SW)                                   Amarelo                                 Agitação Marítima                                                   17 Dezembro 2022 11.00                                                     18 Dezembro 2022 08.00                                 Ondas de sudoeste (SW)                
 
Grupo Ocidental​ 

CorAvisoInícioFimTexto                   Amarelo                                 Precipitação                                                   16 Dezembro 2022 20.00                                                     17 Dezembro 2022 11.00                                 Precipitação por vezes FORTE, podendo ser acompanhada de                                   Amarelo                                 Vento                                                   17 Dezembro 2022 02.00                                                     18 Dezembro 2022 11.00                                 Direção de sudoeste (SW).                                   Amarelo                                 Agitação Marítima                                                   17 Dezembro 2022 17.00                                                     18 Dezembro 2022 23.00                                 Ondas de sudoeste (SW) passando a oeste (W)


----------



## StormRic (17 Dez 2022 às 03:24)

Aviso Amarelo para precipitação no continente a partir das 9h de 2ºfeira 19 já foi emitido ontem pelas 18h, mais de 60 horas de antecedência.
Bragança e os dois distritos mais a sul não estão incluídos.






É precedido do aviso para a Ilha da Madeira, costa sul e regiões montanhosas, com início às 00h de dia 19.

Nos Açores os avisos para os grupos Central e Oriental continuam em vigor até ao meio dia de Domingo e de hoje Sábado, respectivamente.


----------



## StormRic (19 Dez 2022 às 15:40)

Aviso Laranja para precipitação estendido a mais distritos além dos da RLN: inclui agora distritos do interior norte, Vila Real e Viseu, e todos da RLC.
Não estão ainda incluídos neste Aviso Laranja os distritos interiores da RINC com fronteira Leste e todos os da Região Sul.


----------



## StormRic (24 Dez 2022 às 01:36)

Aviso de precipitação emitido dia 23 às 23:22.
*Viana do Castelo e Braga* inicia *Amarelo às 9h de hoje 24*; *Porto às 12h*; *Aveiro às 18h*.
*Aviso Laranja* para estes distritos inicia-se às *18h*, excepto para Aveiro que só inicia às 24h (0h de 25).
Restantes distritos com Aviso só Amarelo com início às 18h de hoje para Vila Real, 0h de 25 para Viseu e 3h de 25 para todos os outros , excepto Évora Beja e Faro que não têm aviso.






*Ilha da Madeira também com Aviso Amarelo das 18h à meia-noite de hoje*.


----------



## celsomartins84 (26 Dez 2022 às 11:00)

Meteram agora um alerta amarelo em Lisboa, das 10:55 até as 12

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 8 Pro através do Tapatalk


----------



## Jorge_scp (26 Dez 2022 às 12:00)

celsomartins84 disse:


> Meteram agora um alerta amarelo em Lisboa, das 10:55 até as 12
> 
> Enviado do meu Redmi Note 8 Pro através do Tapatalk


Foi um prolongamento de um aviso de precipitação que já vinha desde a noite/madrugada.


----------



## Nickname (28 Dez 2022 às 16:43)

*Comandos distritais de operações e socorro dão lugar a comandos sub-regionais
A “maior mudança” do sistema de Protecção Civil dos últimos anos vai acontecer a 1 de Janeiro com o fim dos 18 comandos distritais de operações e socorro (CDOS), que vão dar lugar a 23 comandos sub-regionais.*

Será que isto irá alterar o mapa dos aviso meteorológicos, a médio prazo?


----------



## baojoao (28 Dez 2022 às 17:01)

Nickname disse:


> *Comandos distritais de operações e socorro dão lugar a comandos sub-regionais
> A “maior mudança” do sistema de Protecção Civil dos últimos anos vai acontecer a 1 de Janeiro com o fim dos 18 comandos distritais de operações e socorro (CDOS), que vão dar lugar a 23 comandos sub-regionais.*
> 
> Será que isto irá alterar o mapa dos aviso meteorológicos, a médio prazo?


A mim Cheira-me é que vai dar mais confusão... Para não dizer outra coisa.
Mas pronto, pode ser somente a minha descrença neste governo e nas nossas instituições. 

Enviado do meu MAR-LX1A através do Tapatalk


----------



## Snifa (30 Dez 2022 às 08:31)

Avisos Laranja por precipitação forte no dia 01/01/2023 para os Distritos do Porto, Viana do Castelo e Braga:

















						IPMA - Avisos Meteorológicos em linha temporal
					






					www.ipma.pt
				




O Foreca ( ECMWF ) por exemplo prevê cerca de 60 mm no Porto para o dia 01/01/2023:






Para Braga mais de 120 mm:






Viana do Castelo  72 mm:












						Weather - Foreca.com
					

Foreca provides you the most accurate local and long-range weather forecasts, radar maps, alerts, and severe weather updates for worldwide locations.




					www.foreca.com


----------



## Tyna (30 Dez 2022 às 19:32)

AVISO DA PROTEÇÃO CIVIL, lançado às 18 

AGRAVAMENTO DO ESTADO DO TEMPO -  CHUVA E VENTO FORTE
-  MEDIDAS PREVENTIVAS  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Situação Meteorológica:
De acordo com a informação disponibilizada pelo Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera (IPMA), prevê-se para as próximas 72 horas um agravamento das condições meteorológicas (chuva e vento forte), salientando-se o seguinte:





 Períodos de chuva persistente, por vezes forte, a partir do final da tarde de amanhã, sábado, 31 de dezembro, no Minho e Douro Litoral, estendendo-se ao restante Norte e ao Centro a partir da madrugada de domingo, dia 1 de janeiro;





 Vento sul/sudoeste mais intenso no litoral a norte do Cabo Raso e terras altas do Norte e Centro, com rajadas até 85 km/h e 90 km/h respetivamente;





 Queda de neve acima de 1500 metros de altitude (nas serras do extremo norte e na Serra da Estrela) no dia 1 de janeiro;





 Agitação marítima na costa ocidental com ondas de oeste/sudoeste até 4,5 metros entre o início do dia de sábado e o fim da tarde de domingo.
Acompanhe as previsões meteorológicas em www.ipma.pt
Informação Hidrológica Relevante:
De acordo com a informação disponibilizada pela Agência Portuguesa do Ambiente (APA), podem ocorrer variações significativas dos níveis hidrométricos nas zonas historicamente mais vulneráveis:
Amanhã (sábado), 31 de dezembro





 Bacia hidrográfica do Lima: as afluências a Ponte da Barca irão aumentar face à necessidade de criar encaixe na albufeira de Alto Lindoso;





 Bacia hidrográfica do Cávado: os caudais do rio Homem e do Cávado a jusante da Caniçada irão manter-se elevados.
Domingo, 1 de dezembro:





 Bacia Hidrográfica do Minho: as afluências no rio poderão aumentar significativamente, podendo ocorrer inundações em Caminha, Monção e Valença;





 Bacia hidrográfica do Lima: as afluências na sub-bacia do rio Vez poderão aumentar significativamente, provocando inundações nas povoações ribeirinhas em risco. As afluências a Ponte da Barca e Ponte de Lima irão aumentar podendo causar inundações;





 Bacia hidrográfica do Cávado: os caudais do rio Homem e do Cávado a jusante da Caniçada
poderão aumentar significativamente. As afluências no rio Este e Cávado (Braga) poderão provocar inundações. Poderão ocorrer inundações em Braga (Cávado), no rio Este (Braga) e Barcelos;





 Bacia hidrográfica do Ave: caso ocorram as precipitações previstas poderá haver um aumento significativo de caudais (Santo Tirso);





 Bacia hidrográfica do Douro: as afluências a Crestuma irão ser elevadas, face ao aumento de caudais do Tâmega. No Rio Sousa (Paredes) poderá ocorrer um aumento significativo das afluências. Haverá um aumento das afluências à foz do Douro que poderá ser agravado com a maré;





 Bacia hidrográfica do Vouga: poderá ocorrer uma subida do rio Águeda, caso se verifiquem as precipitações previstas. No Vouga poderá ocorrer um aumento de afluências a S. Pedro do Sul;





 Bacia hidrográfica do Mondego: as afluências ao baixo Mondego poderão aumentar significativamente;





 Bacia hidrográfica do Tejo: na sub-bacia do Nabão (Tomar) as afluências poderão aumentar. As afluências à cascata do Zêzere poderão aumentar significativamente.
Acompanhe a situação das bacias hidrográficas em www.apa.pt
2. EFEITOS EXPECTÁVEIS
Face à situação acima descrita, poderão ocorrer os seguintes efeitos:





 Ocorrência de inundações em zonas urbanas, causadas por acumulação de águas pluviais por obstrução dos sistemas de escoamento;





 Ocorrência de cheias, potenciadas pelo transbordo do leito de alguns cursos de água, rios e ribeiras;





 Instabilidade de vertentes, conduzindo a movimentos de massa (deslizamentos, derrocadas e outros) motivados pela infiltração da água, podendo ser potenciados pela remoção do coberto vegetal na sequência de incêndios rurais, ou por artificialização do solo;





 Arrastamento para as vias rodoviárias de objetos soltos, ou ao desprendimento de estruturas móveis ou deficientemente fixadas, por efeito de episódios de vento forte, que podem causar acidentes com veículos em circulação ou transeuntes na via pública;





 Piso rodoviário escorregadio e formação de lençóis de água.
3. MEDIDAS PREVENTIVAS
A Autoridade Nacional de Emergência e Proteção Civil (ANEPC) recomenda à população a tomada das necessárias medidas de prevenção, nomeadamente:





 Garantir a desobstrução dos sistemas de escoamento das águas pluviais e retirada de inertes e outros objetos que possam ser arrastados ou criem obstáculos ao livre escoamento das águas;





 Não se expor às zonas afetadas pelas cheias;





 Garantir uma adequada fixação de estruturas soltas, nomeadamente, andaimes, placards e outras estruturas suspensas;





 Ter especial cuidado na circulação e permanência junto de áreas arborizadas, estando atento para a possibilidade de queda de ramos e árvores, em virtude de vento mais forte;





 Ter especial cuidado na circulação junto a zonas ribeirinhas historicamente mais vulneráveis a fenómenos de transbordo dos cursos de água, evitando a circulação e permanência nestes locais;





 Adotar uma condução defensiva, reduzindo a velocidade e tendo especial cuidado com a possível formação de lençóis de água nas vias;





  Não atravessar zonas inundadas, de modo a precaver o arrastamento de pessoas ou viaturas para buracos no pavimento ou caixas de esgoto abertas;





 Não praticar atividades relacionadas com o mar, nomeadamente pesca desportiva, desportos náuticos e passeios à beira-mar, evitando ainda o estacionamento de veículos muito próximos da orla marítima;





 Estar atento às informações da meteorologia e às indicações da Proteção Civil e Forças de Segurança.
Nesta quadra festiva não deixe de estar especialmente atento às informações meteorológicas e acatar as indicações, conselhos e recomendações das autoridades públicas, nomeadamente a Proteção Civil, a Autoridade Marítima Nacional e as Forças de Segurança.
COMECE O ANO NOVO EM SEGURANÇA
Divulgue, partilhe esta informação!
Todos Somos Proteção Civil !


----------



## Crazyrain (31 Dez 2022 às 12:47)

Aviso vermelho para precipitação para os distritos de Viana do Castelo, Braga , Porto e Aveiro para hoje à noite .


----------



## StormRic (31 Dez 2022 às 16:52)

Aviso Vermelho para precipitação emitido hoje à 15:08. Distritos da* Região Litoral Norte e ainda Vila Real*. Início do período de aviso *Laranja às 00h* (meia-noite de hoje); 
*Aviso Vermelho às 3h e prolongando-se até às 12h*.


----------



## StormRic (1 Jan 2023 às 01:06)

Actualização do Aviso de precipitação às* 22:39*.
Coimbra terminou neste momento o Aviso Laranja, que tinha sido emitido entre este aviso e o das 15:08.
Mantém-se os avisos para todos os outros distritos, com alterações na hora de início para alguns.
O aviso para Faro é deslocado para três horas mais cedo (18h de hoje); Leiria é iniciado já.


----------



## StormRic (1 Jan 2023 às 06:06)

Nova actualização do Aviso Vermelho de precipitação, às 3:48.
O início do período de aviso é agora às 9h e às 12h.


----------

